
Tips for using both sides of your brain - waqasaday
http://blog.learningbyshipping.com/2013/07/23/dealing-with-shiny-objects-tips-for-using-both-sides-of-your-brain/
======
michakinlabi
This is one of my favorite and that illustrate my key belief:

"Writing will help you to make connections with people who share your passion
but will also help you to expand your own perspective on topics. Writing is
hard and does not come naturally for everyone, but if you’re trying to think
outside the box it is a great tool."

